

Ubuntu One Music Store – The new iTunes? - mrspin
http://www.last100.com/2010/03/15/ubuntu-one-music-store-the-new-itunes/

======
jlgosse
You probably have to use Ubuntu if this is the case, which will automatically
shut out 99% of the world's users.

Secondly, the average user of Ubuntu probably doesn't pay for music anyway, so
what is actually the target market?

